# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Shqiptarët në Turqi,Azi......

## Irfan

Azija,ne veqanti Turqija ka qen nje nder vendet ku shqipetaret jan vendosur pas viteve 1500-today.....
       Turqija eshte vemdi i pare te emigracionit shqipetare.....ne Turqi jetojne per afersishte 5 miljon shqipetare.Vendet me shumice,me popollat shqipetare jan,Stanbolli,İzmiri,Brusa,Ankara, si dhe ne disa vende tjera.....
       Ja,disa shoqat dhe organizat shqipetare qe jan(qe veprojne ne turqi) ne Turqi.....


     Bilgi
 Iletisim 
Rumeli Türkleri Kültür ve Dayanýşma Vakfý
Yedikule Hacý Evhattin Cad.No:95 Fatih/ISTANBUL
rumelivakfi@yahoo.com
 +90212 587 1280
+90212 587 1702

Rumeli Türkleri Kültür ve Dayanýşma Derneği
Kýzýlelma Cad.Mehmet Akif Ersoy Sok. 6/2 Fýndýkzade / ISTANBUL
 +90212 588 2822 

Pirlepeliler Kültür ve Dayanýşma Derneği
Abdi Ipekci Cad. No:45/2 Bayrampasa / ISTANBUL
 +90212 612 4991 
Kircovalilar Kültür ve Dayanisma Dernegi

Murat Mah.Kamil Cad.No:2/1 Bayrampasa/ISTANBUL
 +90212 544 5038 
Gostivarlilar Kültür ve Dayanisma Dernegi

Merkez Mah.Galeri Cad.No:23 Alibeykoy/ISTANBUL
 +90212 626 2167 
Kalkandelenliler Kültür ve Dayanisma Dernegi

Oyunbozan Sok.No:13 Aksaray/ISTANBUL
 +90212 525 1758 

Tüm Rumeli Türkleri Kültür Ve Dayanisma Dernegi
Veliefendi Mah. 75/13 Sok. No:1 Zeytinburnu/ISTANBUL +90212 415 5333 
Pristineliler Kültür ve Dayanisma Dernegi

Iskenderpasa Mah.Ahmediye Cad. 66/1 Aksaray/ISTANBUL +90212 533 8449 
Kosovalilar Kültür ve Dayanisma Dernegi
Simitci Sakir Sok. Irtis Apt. No:14 K:4 Aksaray/ISTANBUL
 +90212 534 4828 

Esenler Rumeli Turkleri Kultur ve Dayanisma Dernegi
Mimar Sinan Mah. 2 Cad. No:31 Esenler/ISTANBUL
 +90212 611 9180 

Kumanovalilar Kültür ve Dayanisma Dernegi 
Yedikule Ilyas Bey Cad. No:142 Yedikule/ISTANBUL +90212 588 8591 
Tüm Balkanlilar Kültür ve Dayanisma Dernegi

Namik Kemal Cad. No:85 D:3 Alibeykoy/ISTANBUL +90212 626 0358 
Prizrenliler Kültür ve Dayanisma Dernegi
Ataturk Bulvari Lale Apt.No:166 K:2 Aksaray/ISTANBUL. +90212 522 4515 
Ipekliler Kültür ve Dayanisma Dernegi
Istanbul Cad.Hafiz Cikmazi Sok.No:8 Bakirkoy/ISTANBUL +90212 542 3561 

Kosova Gilanlilar Kültür ve Dayanisma Dernegi
Namik Kemal Cad.Deniz Saray Apt.No:38 D:8 Aksaray/ISTANBUL +90212 530 6276 
Gocmenlere Yardim Dernegi

Merkez Mah.Eyüp Yolu Cad. Park Han No:14K:5 Gaziosmanpasa/ISTANBUL +90212 578 1556 
Rumeli Isadamlari Dernegi 

Abidei Hurriyet Cad. 11/14 Kat:6 Gokfiliz Ishani Mecidiyekoy/ISTANBUL +90 212 663 7445 

Balkan Türkleri Kültür ve Dayanisma Dernegi
Molla Fenari Mah.Yeniceriler Cad.No:34 Kocasinan Tasa Medresesi Cemberlitas/ISTANBUL +90212 511 2797 
Manastir Folklor Arastirma

Altintepsi Mah.Selvi Sok.No:7 Bayrampasa/ISTANBUL +90212 577 4799 
Trakya Balkanlar Kültür ve Dayanisma Dernegi
Tevfik Bey Mah. Merkez cad. No:36 Sefakoy/ISTANBUL +90212 580 3525 
Rumeli Egitim Vakfi

Ortaklar Cad.Denizhan Sok.Sari Tepe Ishani D:3 Mecidiyekoy/ISTANBUL +90212 356 2424 
Rumeli Turkleri Federasyon
Merkez Mah.Eyüp Yolu Cad. Park Han No: 14 K.:5 Gaziosmanpasa/ISTANBUL +90212 614 3612 

Bosna Sancak Kültür ve Dayanisma Dernegi 
Kartaltepe Mah.Fatih Cad.No:191 Bayrampasa/ISTANBUL +90212 564 3502 
Uluslararasi Kardeslik ve Yardimlasma Dernegi
Gülsen Hatun Mah.Hüdai Mahmut Sok.No:15/1 Usküdar/ISTANBUL +90216 342 8599 
Cagdas Balkan Turkleri Dayanisma Ve Egitim Vakfi
 +90212 425 8515 

Kosova Rumeli Kultur Sanat Turizm Dernegi
M.Akif cad.13 Sirinyer/IZMIR 
http//:kosova.kolayweb.com  +90 232 4390444 
Kosova Güç Spor Klubü

Yenimahalle Küme Sokak No:22 Küçükçekmece/Ýstanbul
 +90 212 4268890 


----------------------------------
----------------------------- 
Vizitoni, 
www.presheva.com 
www.takd.org 
Kliko,Arnavuça-shqip

----------


## LeNNoN

Ju uroj te gjithe shqiptareve ne Turqi gezuar krishtlindjet dhe vitin e ri 2005  !





LeNNoN !

----------


## Irfan

Në Turqi, një e treta, shqiptarë

Diplomacia turke pranon se shqiptarët kanë drejtuar perandorinë që pushtoi Konstandinopojën. Miqësia dhe distanca nga pushtuesit e vjetër 

Të gjitha materialet të shkruara nga diplomati i njohur shqiptar Ali Ymeri, për gazetën Dita janë vënë në dispozicion nga bashkëshortja e tij Abe Hazbi Hitaj. Vetë Abe-ja është një vajzë nga Vajza e Vlorës. Ajo ka lindur në një familje me tradita të mëdha patriotike, Në shtëpinë e saj ishte krijuar Këshilli Antifashist Nacionalçlirimtar, në formimin e të cilit ishte pjesmarës jo vetëm Hysni Kapo, si një nga drejtuesit komunistë më me emer të zonës, por dhe disa drejtues të tjerë të qarkut për Partinë Komuniste. Abe-ja së bashku me dy motrat e saj Donkën dhe Vojsavën kanë marrë pjesë aktivisht dhe me armë në dotë ë Nacionalçlirimtare. Mbas ç;lirimit të vendi tajo ka kryer deryrëhn e ekonomistet, por më së shumti ka ndjekur në detyrën e tij diplomatike, bashkeshoritn e saj Ali Ymerin. 



Duhet pranuar se numri i turqve me origjinë shqiptare në Turqi nuk është i vogël. Kjo gjendje e ka zanafillën në thellësinë e shekujve të sundimit osman dhe është rritur pandërprerë deri në ditët tona. Kulmet janë arritur në periudhën e shkoqjes së Perandorisë, para e pas luftës ballkanike para luftës së Dytë Botërore. Në përiudha të tilla shpërthente shovinizmi i shteteve fqinje mbi shqipërinë: zbatimi i platformave të tyre për shfqrosje, shpërngulje me dhunë, sterelizime. Kjo ka bërë që lëvizjet e popullsisë shqiptare të jenë të detyruara, nën dhunë e kanosje për të dërguar drejt Turqisë e për ti quajtur popullsi turke në vatrat e tyre. Turqia i ka pritur me fisnikëri dhe zemërgjerësi këta të përndjekut me dhunë që ishin në nevojë. U ka dhënë shtetësi dhe u ka krijuar të gjitha lehtësitë për tu integruar moralisht, ekonomikisht pa dhunuar të drejtat dhe liritë që ua lejon ligji i vendit. Të gjitha këto mendime si dhe të tjera, janë gjetur të shkruara nga diplomati i njohur shqiptar Ali Ymeri, i cili ka shërbyer në Turqi për vite me rradhë, që nga viti 1969 deri në 1985. 

Zemra e konservuar e Avni Rustemit 

Një nga rastet që Ali Ymeri ka shkruar në ditarin e tij, është dhe kjo ngjarje e çudithsme. Po kaq e rëndësishme edhe figura edhe e Dr. Sezai Ccomos nga Libohova, pjesëmarrës aktiv dhe drejtues i çetës së Libohovës, në Luftën e Vlorës në vitin 1920. Në mbarimin e saj themeluesi dhe organizator i spitalit të qytetit të Vlorës dhe psikiatrisë për më vonë i larguar si antizogist. Dr. Sezaiu sa qe gjallë asnjëherë nuk pushoi së propagantuari, dashurinë e pakufishme ndaj atdheut mëmë, të cilit së bashku më Avni Rustemi i patën kushtuar rininë dhe jetën e tyre. Doktori fliste gjithë pasionet në mjediset shqiptare, për trimërinë dhe zgjuarsinë e rrallë të Avni Rusitemit dhe nëpërmjet tij glorofikonte heroizmin e shqiptarëve në luftërat për liri dhe pavarësi. Në çdo mjedis turk po shqiptar, kur jepej rasti doktor Sezaiu kënaqej kur gjente mundësinë për të folur për Shqipërinë e tij të dashur. Më kujtohet një rast në vitin 1968, kur erdhi në Shqipëri për herë të parë, pas emigrimit në Turqi, i ftuar më rastin e 500 vjetorit të lindejs së Skënderbeut. Së bashku vizituam spitalin e Vlorës, themelues i të cilit pati qenë ai vetë, menjëherë pas fitores italiane në vitin 1920. Sa hymë në territorin e spitalit shpejtoi pa i folur askujt tek ndërtesa e vogël, që atëherë kishte mbetur si administratë e spitalit, dhe pasi ngjiti me shpejtësi shkallë u fut në dhomë ku kishte konservuar në vazo zemrën e Avniut, pas vrasjes, nga vrasësi i futur prej mbretit Zog. Psherëtiu thellë dhe pyeti: 

-Ku e keni zemrën e Avniut, viganit të shqiptarizmit. Iu mbushën syt me lot e nuk deshi të pranonte asnjë shpjegim justifikues. 

-Jo, jo  shtoi, do të ishte në nderin e saj për të cilin dha jetën Avniu, që të ruhej zemra e tij. Ishte simboli i trimit të rrallë që nuk nguroi të bënte fli jetën e tij të re në dobi të kësaj Shqipërie që gëzoni ju dhe brezat që do vinë. Kjo është tokë e vaditur nga gjaku i Avniut dhe qindra e mijëra trimave e heronjëve të tjerë të nxjerrë nga kjo Shqipëri e vogël, por e papërkulur. 

Turqia pranon se është shtypur nga Shqipëria 

Ndryshe nga kombet e tjerë, shqiptarët janë më të pranishëm në strukturat shtetërore dhe të integruar plotësisht në shoqërinë turke. Në një rast domëthënës diplomati shqiptar Ai Ymeri shkruan: Me rastin e 500 vjetorit të lindjes së Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeut, në vitin 1968, ambasadori i atëhershëm turk në Shqipëri, Ruzhdie Vejseli, i kërkoi takim zotit Reiz Malile, atëhere zëvendësministër i Punëve të Jashtme. Në këtë takim u ndodha edhe unë meqë puna ime në Ministrinë e Punëve të Jashtme lidhej edhe me Turqinë. Ambasadori Vejseli, sa hyri, iu drejtua zotit Reis: Eh, keni më për të folur kundër Turqisë? Kuptohet që gjatë këtij jubileu u fol natyrshëm për të kaluarën 500 vjeçare. Por e keqja ishte se në propagandën tonë Turqia Moderne njehësohej me perandorinë Oamane. Zoti Reis pasi u përshëndetëm me të i tha: Kjo propagandë nuk ka të bëjë aspak me Turqinë moderne të krijuar si rezultat i luftës çlirimtare që organizoi e zhvilloi populli turk me Ataturkun e madh e që përfundoi me rrëzimin e Sulltanit, por me Perandorinë Osmane. Këto skanë të bëjnë aspak me Turqinë moderne. Përgjigja me sa dukej e kënaqi. Duke qeshur ambasadori vazhdoi: Sa për mua nuk e dimë se kush e ka shtypur njëri tjetrin, pasi në atë periudhë, duke filluar nga sadrazemet (kryeministrat) vezirët (ministrat) gjer tek gjeneralët e shumtë dhe në përgjithësi, administrata shtetërore turke ka qënë e predominuar nga shqiptarët Ky keqkuptim u evitua por duke nxjerrë në shesh edhe një të vërtetë të madhe për dominimin e elementit shqiptar në administratën gjigande të Perandorisë Osmane. 

Një shqiptar në çdo tre turq 

Komandanti i armatës së parë të Stambollit gjatë një vizite kortezie që i bëra në pranverë të vitit 1972, me rastin e emërrimit tim në postin e Konsullit të Përgjithshëm në Stamboll, duke folur për marrëdhëniet e mira dhe miqësore midis dy popujve tanë nënvizoi se shqiptarët në Turqi janë pjesa e respektuar e shoqërisë turke. Ata i kanë dhënë kësaj shoqërie dijetarë të mëdhenj në të gjitha fushat dhe komandantë të shquar e më emër në histori. Kontributi i shqiptarëve ka qënë dhe mbetet i pranishëm këtu. Pasi më pyeti për numrin e shqiptarëve në Turqi dhe pasi mori përgjigjen time sipas së cilës shqiptarët në Turqi janë qytetarë prandaj dhe nuk mbajmë ndonjë evidencë, ai shtoi: Shqiptaët në Turqi janë vërtet të shumtë pothuaj së çdo 3 veta 1 duhet të jetë i tillë Është vështirë, nënvizoi gjenerali, që të gjesh familje pa 3 veta të lidhur me persona me origjinë shqiptare. Martesat e vendasve me vajza me origjinë shqiptare janë nga më të preferuarat. Kjo e ka shpjegimin tek karakteri i tyre i mirë nikoqirë, të ndershëm e shtëpijake, pa folur këtu për bukuritë e cilësi të tjera me vlerë. Me gjeneralin mbetëm miq të mirë. Skisha se si të mos e falenderoja për një të vërtetë të tillë. Është fakt se turku ndryshe nga kombësitë e tjera që ndodhen në këtë vend, e ka të vështirë të dalloje ng vetja shqiptarin, shkruan në kujtimet e tij diplomati shqiptar Ali Ymeri. 

Turqit nuk i paragjykojnë shqiptarët 

Në shtetin turk shqiptari nuk paragjykohet por trajtohet me respekt, veçanërisht për besnikërinë ndaj detyrës, thënë në këto kujtime të Ali Ymerit, si pjesë përbërëse e të njëjtit shtet, shtetit turk. Në këtë çështje përveç të tjerave edhe feja luan rolin e saj por faktorë të tjerë shoqërorë e historikë të krijuar në shekuj e të forcuar në rrjedhën e tyre të bashkëjetesës së gjatë të martesave natyrshëm, pra u krijuan e u forcuan marrëdhëniet familiare që kanë qelizat e çdo shteti në shoqërinë njerësore Populli ynë është i njohur për prejardhjen e lashtëIlire, si rjedhim një nga popujt më të vjetër në Europë. Por gjithsesi bashkëjetesa 500 vjeçare nuk mund të mos ndikonte në psikologjinë e këtyre popujve. Por në të njëjtën kohë, ruajtja e traditave të mira të këtyre virtyteve të shqiptarëve me banim në Turqi duhen pranuar se deri në një farë shkalle ka penguar në asimilimin e plotë të tyre, jep konkluzionet e tij Ali Ymeri, diplomati shqiptar që shërbeu për një kohë të gjatë në shtetin Turk. 

Shqiptarët ortodoksë trajtohen si të tjerët 

Diplomati shqiptar shkruan se është interesante fakti se në Turqi, në të kaluarën e largët e deri në ditën tona, kanë emigruar edhe ortodoksë shqiptarë kryesisht nga Përmeti, Kolonja, Korça, Pogradeci por edhe këta si myslimanë kanë gjetur të njëjtën mikpritje. Si njëri dhe tjetrit i është oftuar punë, strehim, të drejtt njerëzore deri pronësim që linda nga puna e djersa e tyre pa qënë nevoja të ndërjojë emrat e fenë ose kushtëzime të tjera që bien në kundërshtim me barazinë midis njerëzve pavarësisht nga origjina dhe feja. Në Turqi, nuk ekziston ndonjë diskriminim fetar apo naciojnal as dhe kufizime pronësie për shkak të dallimeve fetare etj. Për shembyll armenët, bullgarët, italianët, izraelitët, grekët e të tjerë ushtriojnë lirshëm tregëtinë, investojnë në industri e fusha të tjera, në përputhje me ligjet e detyrimet ekzistuese si dhe për të gjithë të tjerët pa asnjë kufizim. 

Stërnipi i Ali Pashës, gjyqtar në Stamboll 

Një nip i Ali Pash Tepelenës, ka qënë gjyqtar në Stamboll. Në shënimet e tij, diplomati shqiptar Ali Ymeri thote se e ka haruar emrin e tij, por takimi me të ka ndodhur më shumë se 30 vjet më parë, par në vitin 1973 dhe stërnipi i Ali Pashait i ka thënë diplomatit shqiptar se edhe në fushën juridike ka patur shumë shqiptarë. Pa u shkëputur nga një temë e tillë Ali Ymëri shkruan: Në një kafene ku ndodheshin turq e shqiptarë bëhej një bisedë e lidhur me temën e mësipërme. Njëri prej pjesmarrsve në bisedë shqiptari i qyajtur Rushdi, nisi të flasë me superlativa për vendin që zënë shqiptarëty në jetën politike, shoqërore, ekonomike, institucionale, ushtarake, etj në Turqi. Mirëpo ky thekjsim i natyrshëm nuk i pëlqeu një zyrtari turk që u ndhodh aty dhe duke ndërhyrë iu drejtua Rushitit. Ju mos doni të na i nxirrni edhe Pejkkambërin shqiptar:? Miqësisht ky i fundit iu përgjigj: Nuk përjashtohet që edhe ai të jetë i tillë. 

Gjaku dhe djersa shqiptare për Turqinë 

Në mbrojtje të interesave turke, janë të shumat aktet e heroizmit, në luftrat e zhvilluara në të kaluarën e largët deri në atë çlirimtare të udhëhequr nga heroi kombëtar, Mustafa Kemal Ataturk e deri në ditët e sotme. Për çdo rast shqiptarë në Turqi nuk kanë mbetur prapar të tjerëve. Diplomati shqiptar Ali Ymeri shkruan në ditarin e tij se miqësia turko-shqiptare ka qënë dhe mbetret një miqësi e vërtetë popujsh, shumë të afët shpirtërisht. Por jo vëllezër të një gjaku, sikundër deklarohet për kredo politike nga politikanë të veçantë të sferave të larta.. Pra miqësia mes dy popujve tanë mbetet miqësi ndjenjash të thella, të lindura e të konsoliduara në kushtet të caktuara historike, të cilat pas fitores së pavarësiosë së vërtetë në të dy vendet, morën një përmbajtje të re që lidhet me fatet e intersesat të ndërsjellta. Rrjedhimisht ne nuk jemi të një gjaku por historia na ka bërë të ndjehemi të afërt, tepër parnë njëri tjetrit.

----------


## Irfan

DISA TE DHENA NGA HISTORIA E TURQISE

Si reagoi Mustafa Qemal Ataturku, pas shpalljes Mbret të Ahmet Zogut: Unë nuk e njoh Zogun! Sdua ta njoh fare! 

Ftohja e babait të Turqisë me Mbretin e shqiptarëve 

Si u nënshkrua marrëveshja e përjetshme e miqësisë mes shtetit turk dhe atij shqiptar, në vitin 1923. Sulmet ndaj grekëve, për të mbrojtur Tiranën 

Ataturku, që rrjedh nga një familje fshatare, pranë qytezës Koxhanxhëk, komunë në Dibër, ka lindur më 1881, në Selanik dhe vitet e fëmijërisë dhe rinisë i ka kaluar në Shqipëri e Maqedoni. M.Q.Ataturku, i rritur në një rreth ku shqiptarët e turqit janë lidhur edhe më marrëdhënie martesore, problemet socio-etnike dhe politike të Kosovës, Shqipërisë, Maqedonisë e Rumelisë, i dinte fare mirë. Kapiteni shtatmadhor, M.Q.Ataturk, që bashkëpunonte edhe me patriotë shqiptarë, në një bisedë, në 1907, në Kraferie, me shokët e tij ushtarë, i thoshte mikut të tij të ngushtë, Ali Faut Pashë Xhebesoj, lidhur me fatin e shtetit osman: 

Fuqitë e mëdha kanë vendosur me kohë të copëtojnë perandorinë osmane dhe tani, sipas këtij projekti pjesa lindore dhe perëndimore e Trakisë do të mbetet në duar të turqve Shqipëria, Serbia, Bullgaria dhe Greqia do tu lihen shteteve të sipërpërmendura në bazë të shumicës etnike, sipas vendimit të konferencës diplomatike që do të mbahet në Stamboll, të drejtuar prej shtetit osman Shqipëria do të shpallet e pavarur. 

Pasi më 1908, u rishpall Meshrutijeti (Hyrieti) Liria, e bazuar në kushtetutën e pezulluar që më 1876, me përpjekjet e përbashkëta të intelektualëve dhe muxhahidinëve turq e shqiptarë, në Selanik, partia Ittihat ve Terakki (Bashkim e Përparim) kishte organizuar një takim, në darkë ceremoniale. Në këtë festë kishin marrë pjesë edhe oficeri turk Mustafa Qemali, heroi gjirokastrit Bajo Topulli dhe udhëheqësi i çetave kombëtare shqiptare, korçari Mihal Grameno, të cilët patën midis tyre një bisedë intime, lavdëruan dhe përgëzuan revolucionin e 23 korrikut 1908, të realizuar prej vëllazërisë turko-shqiptare. 

M. Qemali kishte asistuar në operacionin ushtarak të Shqipërisë, në 1910. Një ditë, kur kuvendonte me oficerët e Korparmatës III, një oficer gjerman deshi të ngrinte dollinë për nderin dhe fitoren osmane. Mirëpo u kundërshtua nga M. Qemali, i cili duke u ngritur në këmbë i dha këtë përgjigje oficerit gjerman: Unë si oficer turk, nuk është e mudnur ta ngre dollinë për dorëzimin e shqiptarëve. Dëgjoni shokë! Jo dita e osmanllinjve, por do të vijë dita e ushtrisë turke, e popullit turk, që do të gëzojë pavarësinë! Dhe ne, gotat e rakisë, do ti pimë krenarë për nderin e armatës fitimtare turke. 

M. Qemali, që shëbeu edhe si atashe ushtarak pranë amabsadës turke në Sofie, qysh nga 13 tetori 1913 deri në janar të vitit 1915, i kishte mësuar fare mirë problemet politike dhe diplomatike ndërkombëtare, sidomos ato lidhur me viset e Ballkanit. Kryekomandanti Mustafa Qemal Pasha, që nisi luftën nacionalçlirimtare të turqve në Anadoll, 19 maj 1919, pasi themeloi edhe Qeverinë e Turqisë së Re, në 23 prill 1920, në Ankara, aty vendosi edhe marrëdhëniet politike ushtarake, kulturore me Qeverinë shqiptare, që kishte lindur nga Kongresi i Lushnjës, në 28-31 janar 1920. Në ato vite, Turqia e Re po luftonte me Greqinë, e cila ishte bërë masha e superfuqive evropiane. Grekët, që kishin zbarkuar në 15 maj 1919, në Izmir, nuk kërcënonin vetëm Anadollin, por edhe Qeverinë e Tiranës dhe përpiqeshin të aneksonin Shqipërinë Jugore, të ashtuquajtur Vorjo-Epir (Epiri i Veriut). Shqipëria dhe Greqa nuk ishin marrë vesh në Konferencën e Paqes, të mbajtur në Paris, gjatë viteve 1919-1920. Strategu i madh, M. Q. Pasha, synonte të përçante armatën greke, në 1920, siç e kemi thënë më lart, i dërgoi Qeverisë së Tiranës një delegacion ushtarakësh prej 25 vetash, të kryesuar prej kolonelit të shtatmadhorisë, Salahabin Shkoza. Ushtria turke dhe populli turk, që ishin ngritur në LNÇ, nën udhëheqjen e Mustafa Qemalit, në 9 shtator 1922, i hodhi grekët në det, përpara Izmirit. Bashkëpunimi ushtarak, kulturor, ekonomik, që filloi midis Ankarasë dhe Tiranës përfundoi me marrëveshjen miqësore të përjetshme, të nënshkruar në Ankara, në 15 dhjetor 1923. Neni i parë i kësaj marrëveshjeje, që vazhdon të jetë në fuqi, është si vijon: 

Midis Republikës së Turqisë dhe shtetit shqiptar, në mes të nënshtetasve shqiptarë e turq, do të sundojë paqja, miqësia dhe vëllazëria e përhershme dhe kjo miqësi nuk do të prishet kurrë. Lidhjet miqësore tradicionale dhe historike vazhduan pa patur asnjë problem. Do kujtuar se bajraktari i Matit, Ahmet Zogu, në 24 dhjetor 1924, me ndihmën e serbëve rrëzoi Qeverinë Demkratike Republikane të Fan. S. Nolit dhe u mbështet tek Italia fashiste, deri në 7 prill 1939. Ahmet Zogu, megjithëse kishte premtuar se nuk do të largohej nga Republika, në 1 shtator 1928, u vetëshpall Mbret i Shqiptarëve. M. Qemal Ataturku u zemërua shumë. Kur gazetari francez M. Henry Berraux, u prit prej M. Q. Ataturkut, lidhur me shpalljen e mbretërisë zogolliane, Mustafa Qemali i tha: 

-Si?! Aprovim i mbretërisë shqiptare? Jo? Nuk është e mundur. Ju lutem mos më bëni fjalë për atë person Unë nuk e njoh Zogun! Sdua ta njoh fare! (Le Petic Parisien, 11 tetor 1928). Po edhe gazetat turke të asaj kohe, mbretërinë zogolliane nuk e aprovuan. E kritikuan gjerë e gjatë. Gjithashtu, ballkanologu gjerman Richard Busehzunther, duke komentuar vetë shpalljen e Mbretërisë së Zogut, shkruante: Rrezikun e Mbretërisë për shqiptarët, së pari e kishte parakuptuar M. Q. Ataturku. Duke u vetëshpallur Mbret, A. Zogu, interesat kombëtare dhe patriotike të Shqipërisë i kishte shfrytëzuar për interesat e tij personale dhe shërbimet publike i kishte vënë në interesin familjar zogollian. Shqipërinë e kishte bërë çiflig të zogollianëve. Faturën e këtij gabimi e pagoi populli. Shqipëria i qe shitur Italisë, pavarësinë ia dhuroi Romës FashisteKëtë rrezik vetëm M. Qemal Ataturku largpamës e kishte dalluar, diplomatët evropianë ishin në gjumë. Presidenti M. Q. Ataturk që tërhoqi ministrin e tij nga Tirana, marrëdhëniet miqësore me mbretërinë shqiptare, deri sa ndërroi jetën më 1938, i kishte vënë në frigorifer. Mirëpo shqiptar-dashësi Ataturk, që synonte interesat e Shqipërisë, marrëdhëniet diplomatike nuk i ndërpreu. Sidomos gjatë viteve 1929-33, kur ishte krijuar Antanta Ballkanike, ftonte edhe Shqipërinë në Kongrese. Në mbledhjen e vitit 1932, kishte marrë pjesë si delegat i Shqipërisë, poeti i Lahutës së Malësisë, At Gjergj Fishta. Marrëdhëniet diplomatike të Turqisë deri më 1938, rregulloheshin me Charge daffaires (i ngarkuar me punë), ndërsa konsullata e Vlorës ishte mbyllur që në 1930. Presidenti i Republikës së Turqisë, M. Q. Ataturku kishte shkruar me dorën e tij 197 faqe për librin, që do të botohej prej Prof. Dr. Afet Inan, me titullin Medeni Bilgiler, njohuri civile, 1931-32, për shkollat e mesme, popullit shqiptar të udhëhequr nga mbreti Ahmet Zogu, nuk e konsideronte të lirë, sovranAtaturku, bajraktarin Ahmet Zogu, i cili ishte shkolluar në Stamboll, se fali kurrë, po edhe marrëdhëniet qeveritare me Tiranën nuk i ndërpreu, sepse Ataturku e respektonte popullin shqiptar, sidomos për intelektualët e Shqipërisë kishte simpati të madhe. Librin e Ismet Totos, Gazi Qemal Ataturk (1935) e kishte pritur me kënaqësi dhe shpresonte se edhe Shqipëria do të arrinte të bëhej një shtet republikan 

Ataturku e dinte mirë se populli dhe intelektualët e Shqipërisë ishin demokratë. Për këtë shkak, M. Qemali dërgonte gazetarët dhe diplomatët më të mirë në Shqipëri. Diplomati, romancieri i dalluar, Jakub Kadri Karaosmanoglu, që shërbeu si ministër në Tiranë, gjatë viteve 1934-36, mbresat e tij interesante për Shqipërinë i botoi në gazeta dhe më vonë si libër me titull Zorakli diplomat (Diplomat Padashje). Gjithashtu, edhe shkrimtarët përparimtarë shqiptarë, në gazetat dhe revistat shqiptare, si: Bota e Re dhe Përpjekja Shqiptare (1936-1938), drejtuar nga Bramo Merxhani, si dhe në fletore të diasporës shqiptare, Liria Kombëtare (Zvicër), Dielli (Boston), botonin shkrime e studime serioze për Ataturkun dhe Turqinë qemaliste. Ismet Totoja që kishte botuar monografinë e mirënjohur Gazi M. Q. Ataturk (1935) ishte kalbur në burgun e Ahmet Zogut. Vlen të theksohet se Presidenti M. Q. Ataturk, sidomos gjatë viteve 1930-34, kur zhvillohej lidhja ballkanike dhe kur priste në audiencë ministrat e Shqipërisë, nuk zinte në gojë emrin Ahmet Zogu, por vlerësonte marrëdhëniet vëllazërore shekullore turko-shqipatre dhe kombit shqiptar i uronte lumturi, begati, qetësi e paqe. Sipas ushtarit të dalluar shqiptar, Ahmet Turkdogani nga Prishtina, roje e Atatukut, qysh nga viti 1919 deri në 1938, Ataturku zhvillimet e Shqipërisë i ndiqte me kujdes dhe ushqente shpresë se edhe populli shqiptar liridashës do të shpëtonte nga Sulltan Ahmet Zogu, do të gëzonte demokracinë që e meritonte. 

(Ky shkrim i Nexhip P . Allpanit ishte botuar në gazetën Baris (Barësh)) Paqja të datave 15,16, 17 korrik 1981) 



Si u quajt Ataturk, babai i Turqisë moderne 

Është e natyrshme të kërkohet me kujdes dhe të mësohet origjina e një njeriu të madh si Ataturku. Ai ka lindur në Selanik, në 25 dhjetor 1881, në një shtëpi modeste pranë limanit, e cila sot është muzeum. Mbi derën e saj lexohen këto fjalë: Ataturku, shpëtimtari i adm dhe heroi i pashoq i Turqisë, i lindur në këtë shtëpi, në 1881. Babai i tij, Ali Rizai, ishte nëpunës, por më vonë u mor me tregti private. Nëna e Mustafait, Zybejdeja, ka qenë një zonjë shtëpiake. Kur M. Qemali vazhdonte shkollën e mesme ushtarake, mësuesi i tij, që quhej edhe Mustafa i propozon: 

Unë quhem Mustafa, edhe ti Mustafa, kjo nuk më pëlqen. Midis nesh duhet të ketë një ndryshim, prandaj emri yt duhet të jetë Mustafa Qemal Fjala Qemal në fjalorin turko-arab ka kuptimin: i pjekur. Në 1934, ministri i Arsimit i asaj kohe tha në radio: Mustafa Qemali është ati i turqve dhe qysh nga ajo ditë, gazetat e popullit e quajtën Ataturk. Udhëheqësi i Turqisë të nesërmen mori letërnjoftimin e tij, ku ishte shkruar: Ataturk. 

Çkanë shkruar historianët turq e të huaj për origjinën. Dëshira për ta patur turk të pastër

A ishte shqiptar Mustafa Qemali i madh? 

E vetjma çështje që ka preokupuar biografët dhe që është diskutuar ishte origjina e gjyshërve të Mustafa Qemal Ataturkut. Disa autorë evropianë janë përpjekur të tregojnë nga raca e huaj, psh shkrimtari i famshëm anglez kapiteni Mr.Harold Amstrong shkruan si vijon: Ali Rizai dhe Zybejdeja ndër turqit osman bënin një jetë modeste, por fisnike. Ali Rizai nuk kishte mendime ideale. Qëkurse ish i vogël, duke kaluar malet e Shqipërisë, pati ardhur në Selanik dhe atje gjeti një punë në zyrën e taksave osmane. Zybejdeja nuk kishte pas shkollë, por shtëpinë e rregullonte mirë. Qe një vajzë e një katundari të ardhur nga Shqipëria e Jugut, nënën e kishte nga Maqedonia. Në kohën e Sulltan Abdylhamitit, vendi ishte mbushur me kryengritje, sidomos Ballkani dhe manastiri rreth e rrotull qe bërë Depo Baruti, që priste çastin e shpërthimit. Burrit energjik, Mustafa Qemalit, këto ngjarje i dukeshin në favor të dëshirës së tij. Si çdo shqiptar e maqedonas, instiktet e tij lëviznin kundër çdo fuqie tiranike. Ai me gjithë shpirt ishte revolucionar dhe përparimtar. 

Edhe një shkrimtar arab, i quajtur Aziz Hnaki, ish-ambasador në Ankara, shkruan si vijon: Zybejdeja që vjen nga një baba shqiptar dhe mëmë maqedonase, prej të cilëve ka marrë vullnet, liri, egoizëm dhe ashpërsi, deshi ti jepte djalit të saj edukatë fetare Por Mustafa Qemalit i ziente në damarë gjaku i Lekës së Madh dhe i Mehmet Ali Pashë Kavallës. 

Profesori turk Enver Behnam Shapolyo shkruan: Për gjyshërit e Ataturkut kisha pyetur një shok shkolle të Ataturkut, që ka qenë deputet, i quajtur Haxhi Mehmeti. Ai më tha: -Gjyshërit e Ataturkut janë nga komuna e Dibrës, Koxhshëk, të cilët kishin ardhur nga Konja e Anadollit dhe flisnin turqisht, për këtë shkak quheshin edhe konjarë 

Shkrimtari i mirënjohur Jakup Kadri Karaosmanologu, i cili gjatë viteve 1934-36 ka shërbyer në Tiranë si ministër i Turqisë, thotë: Në fakt, prej këtij kombi kanë dalë disa burra shteti të mëdhenj. Po vallë këta njerëz a janë krejtësisht prej racës turke? Kurrën e kurrës! Disa nga ata janë hungarezë, shqiptarë, boshnjakë, grekë, armenë, izraelitë, të islamizuar 

Por, edhe disa shkrimtarë subjektivë të perëndimit, duke gabuar, nuk kanë dashur ti japin popullit turk këtë nder me burra të mëdhenj. Dhe më në fund janë mundur të na marrin edhe Mustafa Qemalin tonë! Ata janë lodhur të konsiderojnë Ataturkun si bir i një ati e mëme nga racë e huaj 

Ende le të shtojmë se shkrimtari historian Murat Sertologu, me pseudonimin Eski bir Pehivan (një ish-pelivan), në gazetën Terxhuman, të datës 1 prill 1970, ka shkruar si vijon: Dikur, për të mësuar biografinë e Ataturkut dhe sidomos prejardhjen e tij, kisha vajtur deri në Selanik dhe kisha bërë hulumutime Së pari, shënoj se Ali Riza efendiu ka qenë mjek i Ataturkut Babai i vërtetë i Mustafa Qemalit është Beqir Agai. Ai quhej Beqir Aga, shqiptarPunonte rojtar në doganë. Ishte i ashpër, por njeri i ndershëm. Zybejde hanëmi ishte bashkëshortja e tij. Beqir Agai kishte vrarë një kaçak, kontrabadist të doganës dhe kishte rënë në burg, ku dhe kishte vdekur 

Zybejdeja hanëmi nga bashkëshorti i parë ka patur dy djem, Syreja dhe Mustafa dhe një vajzë Makbulen. 

Zonja Zybejde pasi mbeti e ve, u vendos në çifligun e Muhsin Beut, afër aeroportit të sotëm në Selanik. Zybejdeja, pasi u martua me Ali Riza efendiun, të tre fëmijët jetim i regjistroi mbi burrin e dytë Sureja Beu, kur ishte kapiten ushtrie kreu vetëvrasje për një shkak të paditur Unë këto shënime i bëj për ti shërbyer historisë -citon profesori turk Murat Sertoglu 

Ky lajm, me pretendime të rëndësishme, në shtypin turk dhe në qarqet intelektuale zyrtare bëri bujë. U botuan mjaft shkrime protestuese. 

Shkrimtari Murat Sertolgu me pseudonimin Një ish-pehlivan, në të njëjtën gazetë (Terxhuman), në datën 4 prill 1970, botonte këtë përgjigje të shkurtër: për shkrimin që botova, lidhur me Ataturkun, prej lexuesve mora mjaft letra dhe më kërkuan në telefon. Madje, shumë nga ata u munduan të vinin deri në gazetë dhe të kërkonin informacione plotësuese për të. Atyre u rekomandova të paraqiteshin tek ambasadori z.Fizruz Kesim, i cili është nga të afërmit e tij fisnorë dhe z. Ali Këllëç që ka qenë pjesëtari më i afërt personal i Ataturkut. Dijeni të plota mund ti siguroni nga ata zotërinjtë e lartpërmendur. 

Pasi kjo çështje u mbyll, kopjet e gazetës Terxhuman ia dërgova z. Nezir Leskoviku, në 12 prill 1970, më shkruante Kur lexova shkrimet e ish-pehlivanit, mu ngjall në kujtesë. Një ditë në Tiranë, kur po bënin muhabet me disa shokë në kafenenë Kulla e Sahatit, pranë nesh asistonte edhe një ish-oficer që kishte jetuar në Turqi. Duke u përzier në bisedën tonë, tha: Unë shërbimin ushtarak e kam kryer pranë ushtarëve të M. Q. Ataturkut. Një ditë, Pashai më dha urdhër: -Sillëm Kalin, ia solla, por u zemërua duke më pyetur. Hani bukë juve? Ku e ka eyer? Unë u shastisa, nuk dija çdo me thënë eyer. Pasha e kuptoi hallin tim dhe më sqaroi: -Shalën more shalën, -më tha Pra më duket se mjaftojnë këto fjalë. 

Opinioni intelektual i Turqisë nuk pranon që Ataturku të ketë rrjedhur nga një racë e huaj. Në të vëretë, Mustafa Qemali në Turqi njihet dhe cilësohet si një bashkatdhetar me origjinë turke, ati i turqve, Ataturk.

Me këto rrjeshta që po shkruajmë, nuk diskutojmë dhe kurrsesi nuk duam të themi që Mustafa Qemali rrjedh nga një racë e huaj. Atëherë kemi bërë pjesë në të njëtën Perandori, atributet dhe kontributet i kishim të përbashkëta. Një miku im historian që e lexoi këtë libër para se ta botonim, më tha: këtë pjesën që flet për origjinën e Ataturkut më mirë hiqe se nuk dihet se si do të mendojnë turqit. Iu përgjigja mikut tim se këto janë shkruar në shtypin turk, nuk kemi shtuar, as pakësuar asnjë gërmë, gjithçka që themi janë marrë dhe botuar nga gazetat e Turqisë, gjithçka bëhet me dashamirësi. 

Mirëpo, pse të lodhemi kot. Ataturku, jetëshkrimin dhe kombësinë e tij e ka shkruar me dorën e vet dhe ka theksuar: Ne multu turku dilyen që në shqip domethënë: Sa i lumtur të jesh, të bëhesh turk. Shkurt nënvizojmë se Ataturku ka qenë atdhedashës dhe kombdashës turk. 

Ataturku për kombësinë kërkonte tre kushte kryesore: mendime, ndenja dhe gjuhë turke 

Pretendimet dhe imagjinatat e Armstrongut, Ataturku i pat përgënjeshtruar me anën e shkrimtarit të mirënjohur Nexhmetin Sadak, në gazetën Aksham, në datën 7 dhjetor 1932.

----------


## Irfan

Kjo eshte pamja e Liceut ushtarak ne Turki....

----------


## JOYS

*
 

Stanbolli - lashtësi magjepsëse


Madhështia Bizantine - Aja Sofia (Kisha e urtësisë së shenjtë) u ndërtua në Kostandinopojë (Stanbolli i sotëm) mes viteve 532 dhe 537 nën rethanat e favorshme të imperatorit  Justiniani i I. Teknologjia inovative Bizantine u lejoi arkitektëve Anthemiusit nga Tralles dhe Isidorë nga Mileti të dizajnojnë bazilikën me kupolë gjigante nëpër hapsirën e madhe katrore. Kupola origjinale e këtij objekti u rëzua pas një tërmeti dhe u zëvendësua në vitin 563. Kjo kishë u bë xhami pas zaptimit otoman të vitit 1453 ndërsa tash është muze. 

"Atje, Zoti dhe njëriu , natyra dhe zanati, kanë krijuar një vend aq të mrekullueshëm që ja vlen ta shohësh", janë këto fjalët e LAMARTINES'it për Stanbollin. Një qytet ku bashkohet Evropa me Azinë, ku deti Marmara përzihet me detin e Zi në gryken e Bosforit. Stanbolli është ndërtuar 2600 vjet me parë me emrin Konstantinopol dhe pas ndarjes me Përandorine Romake u bë kryeqyteti i Përandorise Bizante. Stanbolli - pika e bashkimit të Lindjes me Përendimim, një qytet kozmopolit ku në gjirin e tij përmban akoma shenjat e historise. Xhamia e Sulltan Ahmetit ose siç njihet nga turistat Xhamia Blu e cila ndodhet përballë me Shën Sophia'n një kishe e ndërtuar në kohen e Imparatorit Justinian mes viteve 532 dhe 537, ku më pas u kthye në xhami nga Përandoria Osmane dhe sot është muze. Në majen nga shihen Marmara dhe Bosfori ndodhen Sarajet e Topkapisë që prej 400 vjet me rradhe kanë qenë banesa dhe qendër e politikës së Përandorisë të Osmanlinjëve. Jane ndërtuar në vitet 1474 - 1479 nga Mehmeti i II dhe janë zgjeruar me vite nga padishahet apo sunduesit e përiudhave të ndryshme. Në përiudhen e Fatih Sulltan Mehmetit në saraje jetonin 726 vete dhe ky numër rritej akoma më shumë me ndryshimet e padishahëve, dhe vetëm në kohen Murad-it të III-të 1176 vetë punonin vetëm në kuzhinë. Ne këto saraje ruhen akoma sallonet e haremit, libra të rrallë, të shkruara me dorë, koleksione porcelani si dhe veshje e punime nga arta të asaj kohe. Mes Xhamisë Blu dhe Shën Sophias ndodhet hipodromi ku në kohën e përandorise Bizante bënin gara me kuaj. Gjithashtu mes këtij sheshi ndodhen tre gurë të mbetur nga ajo përiudhë. Atje gjenden edhe Sarajet e Bejlerbejit që janë ndërtuar në bregun e Bosforit në pjesën Aziatike dhe u përdoreshin nga Sulltanët për verime. Rreth viteve 1850 në sarajet e Bejlerbejit një nga amerikanët e njohur të asaj kohe, mr. Smith provoi për herë të parë makinat telegrafike në prezencë të Abdylmexhitit i cili telegrafin e parë e provoi duke e dërguar në një nga dhomat e tjera të sarajit duke shkruajtur : "Çfare lajmi kemi nga Evropa?" Dhe përgjigjja ishte: "Mashallah, mashallah". Në shekullin e 19-të janë ndërtuar edhe Sarajet e Yjeve, qoshku Çinili. Saraji i Dollmabahçes është ndertuar në përiudhen e Bejazitit të II-të dhe ka kushtuar 5 milionë flori. Më vonë u përdor nga Mustafa Kemal Ataturku ku në një nga dhomat e këtij saraji vdiq më 1938. Buzë Bosforit gjenden dhe Sarajet e Çiraanit të ndërtuara nga Mahmuti i II-të dhe që përmbajne shume histori dhe fatkeqësi. Kisha e parë e ndërtuar është e Shën Irenes e cila sot është muze. Sheshi ku ndodhet Xhamia Blu , Shën Sophia si dhe shumë saraje apo rrugë në Turqi janë të zbukuruara nga pema e 'gështënjës së kalit' që është sjellur për herë të parë nga Shqipëria me urdhër të Sulltan Sulejmanit me 1576 së bashku me kopshtare shqiptare dhe janë mbjellur në këto zona. Këto pemë zbukurojnë jo vetëm sarajet apo rrugët e Turqisë por dhe ato të Evropës të cilat ju dhuronin nga sulltanet princerve evriopianë të asaj kohe në shenjë miqësie. Një kishë që terheq njërezit me fenomenet e saj është ajo Ermene e cila është ndërtuar në 1835 nga Mahmuti i II-të dhe nga ortodoksët me 1927 u kthye në kishë ermene.Çdo muaj shtator kjo kishë hap dyert e saj për vizitore të t'gjithë besimeve të cilët luten për shërim apo dëshirat e tyre. Për Stanbollin nuk mjafton të tregosh apo të shkruash më mire është të njiheni vetë me nga afër me të dhe dukuritë e tija

Për Mjellmën, Iris AGOVI
*

----------


## JOYS

*Nga çuditë e mëdha - TROJA

Sot, gadishulli që mbetet mes detit Marmara, Grykës së Çanakkales dhe Korfuzit - Edremit, një kohë njihej si qyteti i Trojës. Troja ishte një qytet i gjallë i kulturës dhe qëndër e mbretërisë në mijëvjeçarin e dytë dhe të tretë p.e.s. Në shekullin e 13-të p.e.s, u përhap një zjarr i madhë i cili thonë se është shkaku i fillimit të luftës së Trojës. 
Legjenda thotë se, qyteti Troja, 3200 vjet më parë ishte nën drejtimin e mbretit Priamos. Qytetarët ishin njerëz të lumtur dhe trima. Por perëndive iu dukë e tepërt kjo lumturi dhe vendosën t'jua prishnin.
Një ditë e shoqja e mbretit Priamos, pa një ëndërr të keqe, ku nga barku i saj po i dilte zjarr dhe nga ai zjarr Troja po digjej e tëra. Mbreti i cili i besonte shumë këtyre porosive, thirri një fallxhor që t'ia shpjegojë ëndrën. Sipas fallxhorit, mbretëresha ishte shtatëzëne dhe fëmija që do lindte duhej vrarë sepse do ti hapte shumë probleme qytetit. Pasi lindi fëmija, mbreti atë ia dha një qytetari me urdhërin për ta vrarë. Por trojani shpirtmirë nuk mundi ta vriste dhe e la në pyllë, me mendimin që foshnja do vdiste. Por foshnjen e gjeti një bari dhe ai e rriti. Ky fëmijë u quajt Parisi, njeriu që do t'i hap shumë probleme në të ardhmen Trojës. 
Në atë kohë në malin Olimp, ku jetoninin perënditë, perëndesha Eris, kishte vendosur të hamirej ngase nuk e kishin ftuar në dasmë. Ajo mori një mollë të artë dhe në të shkruajti: "më të bukurës", dhe pastaj e hodhi në mes të sallonit të dasmës ku të gjithë u hodhën për ta kapur atë kokër molle. Më në fund, kjo mollë mbeti në duart e tre perendeshave; Herës, Afroditës dhe Athenes, të cilat shkuan te Zeusi për ta ndarë, por ai u tha që nuk merrte vesh nga këto punë dhe ju këshilloi të shkonin në malin Ida, sepse atje ndodhet një princ i Trojës me emrin Paris, dhe ai do të përcaktonte se kuj duhet t'i takoj molla. Të tre perëndeshat largohen në drejtim të Malit Ida, ku në të njëjtën kohë Parisi po kulloste delet pa ditur asgjë. Hera i afrohet Parisit dhe i shpjegon ngjarjen, ia jep mollën që t'ia jepte më të bukurës por kjo nuk ishte punë e lehte. Të tre perëndeshat i propozuan gjëra të ndryshme Parisit. Hera i ofroi që ta bëj mbret më të fortë të Evropës dhe Azisë nëse do t'ia jepte asaj mollën. Athena i propozoi ta bënte mbret më të zgjuar në botë si dhe të fitonte në luftën me Greqinë. Afrodita i propozoi femrën më të bukur në botë. Parisi pasi që ishte bari i thjeshtë, nuk deshi mbretëri e zgjuarësi, prandaj pranoi ofertën e Afroditës - për një femër të bukur. Mollën e artë ia dha Afroditës. Athena dhe Hera, të pikëlluara, vendosën ta shkatërrojnë Trojë. Afrodita për të mbajtur fjalën, e nisi Parisin për në Greqi, pasi femra më e bukur në atë kohë ishte mbretëresha Helena, gruaja e mbretit Menelaos. Mbreti e priti shumë mirë Parisin dhe i tha të qëndronte sa të dëshironte në sarajet e tij, pasiqë vet u nis për në luftë duke e lënë atë vetëm me të shoqën, pa dyshuar në besnikërinë e tij. Në këtë rast Parisi e rrëmben Helenën dhe e sjell në Trojë. Kur mbreti Menelaos kthehet në shtëpi dhe nuk e gjen të gruan e vet, e kupton gabimin që kishte bërë dhe i shpallë luftë Trojës. Në kohën kur u martua mbreti Menelaos, të gjithë mbretërit e botës ishin betuar se, po t'i ndodhte gjë Helenës do merrnin pjesë në luftë për të dhe të gjithë kaluan detërat për ta mbajtur fjalën. Mbreti Odiseu i cili ishte shumë i zgjuar dhe hileqar, nuk donte të lente shtëpinë dhe u bë si i çmendur, kur e lajmëruan për luftë. Por lajmëtari që e dinte këtë gjë ia mori të birin peng dhe e hodhi në pus. Odiseu menjëherë kërceu dhe e shpëtoi të birin, ashtu që u zbulua se nuk ishte i çmendur dhe u detyrua edhe ai të marrë pjesë në luftë. Lufta zgjati 10 vjet, dhe vdiqën shumë njerëz në të. Vajzat rrëmbeheshin nga luftëtarët. Mbreti Priamos, së bashku me të moshuarit e tjerë të Trojës, e ndiqnin luftën nga kulla. Më në fund, Parisi përballet me Menelaosin. Ata mirren vesh të bëjnë dyluftim, dhe kush fiton do ta merr Helenen, ndërsa lufta do të mbaronte. Gjatë dyluftimit, Afrodita e ndihmon Parisin të arratiset dhe Menelaosi i inatosur fillon ta kërkojë në gjithë Trojën. Parisi u shpall i mundur dhe Trojanet vendosën ta japin Helenën. Por perëndeshat Hera dhe Athena nuk ishin të kënaqura me këtë dhe donin që Troja të shkatërrohej e tëra. Ato e plagosin Menalaosin, çka dhe u bë shkak të fillonte lufta përsëri dhe të vdisnin me qindra njerëz, gjë që e inatosi perëndinë Zeusin dhe vendosi të ndihmojë Trojën.
Atëherë çdo gjë ndryshoi dhe trojanët filluan të fitonin luftën. Ndërkohë djali i Akilit e vret Parisin, por kjo nuk ishte humbje për Trojën ngase e kishte vrarë shkaktarin e gjitha luftërave. Ndërkohë Troja po u mbronte mirë dhe qëndronte akoma e fortë. Atëherë Odiseu hileqar vendosi të bënte një kalë prej druri, i cili brenda do ishte boshe dhe do e mbushnin me ushtarë. Kjo do të ishte rruga më e mirë për të hyrë dhe pushtuar Trojën. Ata nisën përpara një ushtar i cili do t'i bind trojanët që të fusnin kalin gjigant të drunjtë në qytet. Një mëngjes të qetë, Trojanët shohin të habitur një kal të madh prej druri në hyrje të qytetit. Kapin ushtarin grek dhe ja sjellin mbretit për të dhënë skjarim. Ai nuk ishte ustar i thjeshtë por një aktor i talentuar dhe duke qarë filloi të tregonte sikur ishte arratisur nga grekët se i urrente ata, kurse për kalin e drunjtë tha se është i shenjtë dhe është bërë për perëndinë Athena. Këtë storie e besuan të gjithë përveç priftit, i cili u tha që ta digjnin kalin, po askush nuk e besoi. 
Trojanët e vendosen kalin në mes të qytetit duke menduar se lufta mbaroi por një natë kur të gjithë flenin, Odiseu dhe ushtarët e tij dolën nga kali ku ishin fshehur dhe vranë ushtarët trojanë, dogjën kampet, i vunë zjarrin gjithë Trojës dhe qytetarët që dolën në mbrojtje të qytetit të gjithë i kaluan në shpatë. Djali i Akilit vrau edhe mbretin Priamos, të shoqën e tij dhe vajzën. Helena atë natë iu kthye Meneleosit i cili e prite me gëzim dhe u nisën drejt Greqisë duke lënë prapa rrënojat e një qyteti të djegur...
Troja është një qytet ku prej mijëra vjetësh kanë jetuar shtatë kultura të ndryshme. Thesarët e mbretit Priamos ndodhen në muze në Moskë. Kali i Trojës i cili është një përfaqësues i historisë ndodhet në këmbë dhe pret vizitorë të ndryshëm, ai tashmë shërben vetëm për fotografi.  
per mjellmen Iris Agovi*

----------


## lindush

Shqiptaret qe jetojn ne Turqi jan shume te lidhun me lidhjet, qeshtjet, lajmet etj. shqiptare. Shumica tyre kan dal prej vendelindjes ne mergim. Shumica nuk e din gjuhen amtare por interesohen dhe s'qarojn cdo gje per shqiptaret. Ata jan ende shqiptar krenar. 
Ka shume gje lidhje me shqiptaret qe jetojn ne Turqi por pertash deshiroj te vizitoni kete web faqet. 

www.arnavutum.com (jam shqiptare)
www.arnavut.com (shqiptare)

----------


## [xeni]

*Irfan:* 
Në Turqi, një e treta, shqiptarë

*JOYS:*
Ne turqi jetojne reth 7 miljone shqiptare
________________________________

Ajo qe thuhet ne shkrimin e JOYS eshte nje ekzagjerim ndersa pretendimi se 1/3 e Turqise eshte shqiptare s'ka nevoje per koment fare. 

Eshte e vertete qe ne Turqi ka shume shqiptare- mbase aty te 3 milionshi- por eshte shume e veshtire ta vertetosh nje gje te tille. Nje nder arsyet eshte edhe mosruajtja e gjuhes. Gjithashtu edhe martesat e perziera kane bere te veten. Askush nuk thote qe jam shqiptar nese, ta zeme, nenen e ka shqiptare e babain turk. Vjen nje kohe qe ai rremi shqiptar shuhet fare. Me ka rastise te takoj shume qe kane diçka shqiptare por nuk thone qe jam shqiptar. Nenen e kam shqiptare, thone. Ose kam gjyshen nga ato ane etj. etj. 





> Shqiptaret qe jetojn ne Turqi jan shume te lidhun me lidhjet, qeshtjet, lajmet etj. shqiptare. Shumica tyre kan dal prej vendelindjes ne mergim. Shumica nuk e din gjuhen amtare por interesohen dhe s'qarojn cdo gje per shqiptaret. Ata jan ende shqiptar krenar. 
> Ka shume gje lidhje me shqiptaret qe jetojn ne Turqi por pertash deshiroj te vizitoni kete web faqet.


Sa do doja te ishte ashtu siç thua ti!

----------


## White_Shadow:)

prsh o njerez ...sot i vura re kesaj teme ... 

Suksese ne jete kujdo qe eshte ne Turqi ...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## JOYS

> *Irfan:* 
> Në Turqi, një e treta, shqiptarë
> 
> *JOYS:*
> Ne turqi jetojne reth 7 miljone shqiptare
> ________________________________
> 
> Ajo qe thuhet ne shkrimin e JOYS eshte nje ekzagjerim ndersa pretendimi se 1/3 e Turqise eshte shqiptare s'ka nevoje per koment fare. 
> 
> ...


Shiko se e ke gabim ben me mire te mos besh koment per nje gje qe ske dijeni,,,ne rradhe te pare Turqia eshte 70miljon dhe ketu ka dhe fshatra qe flasin vetem shqip etj etj etj

----------


## [xeni]

> Shiko se e ke gabim ben me mire te mos besh koment per nje gje qe ske dijeni,,,ne rradhe te pare Turqia eshte 70miljon dhe ketu ka dhe fshatra qe flasin vetem shqip etj etj etj


Çfare kam gabim?
OK. e pranoj qe s'duhet bere koment per gjera qe nuk i di, shume llogjike. Por nga e nxorre ti qe une nuk kam dijeni per kete çeshtje?

Ketu ka edhe fshatra qe flasin shqip thua. E çfare pastaj? Nuk e mohon njeri nje gje te tille. A verteton kjo qe ne Turqi jetojne 7 miljon shqiptar (siç thua ti) ose 70/3=23 miljon (siç thote Irfani)?

Une bera nje koment ne lidhje me diçka qe e di mire. Ti nese mendon se ne Turqi jetojne 7 miljon shqiptar dhe je ne dijeni te nje gjeje te tille, urdhero dhe na sill ndonje fakt. Shifra te tilla marramendese (aspak reale) thjeshte shfaqen ne ndonje artikull gazete per zbukurim, s'jane te bazuara ne ndonje statistike. :shkelje syri: 


Ty ose ndonje tjetri s'ka pse t'i mbese qejfi nese une nuk jam dakord me ato qe thoni.



Gjithe te mirat!

----------


## JOYS

> &#199;fare kam gabim?
> OK. e pranoj qe s'duhet bere koment per gjera qe nuk i di, shume llogjike. Por nga e nxorre ti qe une nuk kam dijeni per kete &#231;eshtje?
> 
> Ketu ka edhe fshatra qe flasin shqip thua. E &#231;fare pastaj? Nuk e mohon njeri nje gje te tille. A verteton kjo qe ne Turqi jetojne 7 miljon shqiptar (si&#231; thua ti) ose 70/3=23 miljon (si&#231; thote Irfani)?
> 
> Une bera nje koment ne lidhje me di&#231;ka qe e di mire. Ti nese mendon se ne Turqi jetojne 7 miljon shqiptar dhe je ne dijeni te nje gjeje te tille, urdhero dhe na sill ndonje fakt. Shifra te tilla marramendese (aspak reale) thjeshte shfaqen ne ndonje artikull gazete per zbukurim, s'jane te bazuara ne ndonje statistike.
> 
> 
> Ty ose ndonje tjetri s'ka pse t'i mbese qejfi nese une nuk jam dakord me ato qe thoni.
> ...



tamam meqe dike kaq shume na sill dhe ti ndonje fakt ateher na verteto te kunderten :kryqezohen:  , qejfi sna mbetet perkundrazi ta dijme per nder te na shtosh diturite

----------


## KNFC

Ore,kshu si po e ngrene ketu,i bie qe ne thenkemi kot jemi  shqiptare Shqiperie,se si po vine punet,zemra e Shqiperise qenka ne Turqi.Ishallah s'ngrihet nonji i edukuar/shkolluar ne Greqi tani dhe na i nxjerr nja 7-8 milion shqiptare edhe anej nga Greqia,se pastaj si do veje halli.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## [xeni]

> tamam meqe dike kaq shume na sill dhe ti ndonje fakt ateher na verteto te kunderten , qejfi sna mbetet perkundrazi ta dijme per nder te na shtosh diturite


Qellimi im nuk ishte te te nxirrja ty gabim; thjeshte doja ta kuptoje vete se nuk eshte ashtu. Meqe nuk ke sjelle asgje per te vertetuar qe ketu ka 7 miljon shqiptare (gje qe s'e ben dot), athere tregon se e kuptu.  :kryqezohen:  

Sinqerisht qe u zgjat shume ky muhabet...le te kete sa te kete. Une terhiqem. Kaq kisha.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## alibaba

Vjet isha ne Turqi per pushime verore, dhe aty ku nuk mendoja fare ta shoh nje shqipetar, pikerisht aty e shihja. Hyja ne kafene dhe vinte kamarieri shqiptar, posa me shihte tatuazhen e shqiponjes dykrereshe ne krah me fliste shqip.
Shkoja ne ndonje shitore dhe mendoja ti flisja turqisht shitesit por e degjoja ate duke folur shqip me punetorin e tij.
Shumica e tyre me thonin se ne Turqi jetojne rreth 6.5 milione shqipetare, dhe nuk eshte per tu quditur pasi aty kane shkuar shqipetare gati nga te gjitha trojet shqipetare, emigrimet kane filluar qysh heret, pastaj duke e plotesuar numrin e shqipetareve te atjeshem me te ardhur te rinje kohe pas kohe.
Gjithashtu duhet ta kujtojme natalitetin e larte qe na ka ndihmuar te jemi popull i madh ne ditet e sotme.

----------


## ardi tr

Nje dit   u takova me ca shoke edhe ne rruge duke folur (si&#231; e kemi zakon ne me ze te larte )se peer &#231;a pyetem per di&#231;ka edhe ai shitesi na ktheu pergjigjje shqip edhe ne ate moment e kuptova se sa shqiptare kane turqi

----------


## White_Shadow:)

> Nje dit   u takova me ca shoke edhe ne rruge duke folur (siç e kemi zakon ne me ze te larte )se peer ça pyetem per diçka edhe ai shitesi na ktheu pergjigjje shqip edhe ne ate moment e kuptova se sa shqiptare kane turqi



 hahhhahaa 

 une flas ne telefon ne autobus shqip kur me vjen nje nga pas : A shqiptar je ti ?? JO i thashe une ne shqip :P


 hahahahaha 
per shaka kuptohet  :djall sarkastik:

----------


## DoLpHiN

Ore kane filluar bursat e kryeministrise ketej?se nuk ja kam haberin

----------


## Irfan

> Ore kane filluar bursat e kryeministrise ketej?se nuk ja kam haberin


Aplikimi per Burs başbakanlığı fillon me 15*januar*06 deri me 15*shkurt*06,e kam fjalen per ata qe jan ne Ankara...

----------

